# Any good reccomendations of Furry related shows, fan animation/shows etc.



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm look for any good recommendations on any interesting good Furry related shows. Fanmade series or anything cool in general. Not sure if there was a thread like this or not. 

But if anyone has any good recommendation or any pointers to find anything please post it here!  Thank you!


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 4, 2017)

Aberguine's furries in the media series, or generally, spawt's, coopertom's, king gourd's, scurrow's, and boltmutt's youtube content. Also check out bojack horseman. I also enjoy Mr pickles (sort of furry?) but its a little strange.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

Felidae (film) - Wikipedia yes!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 18, 2017)

I've heard some good things about the Netflix show Buddy Thunderstruck. Has a pretty interesting animation style too.


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 22, 2017)

I am curious too.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 23, 2017)

Do you mean shows *about *furries, or just shows with anthropomorphic characters that furries might *enjoy*?

If it's the latter, a random 10 of the top of my head would be...
Sherlock Hound
Shirokuma Cafe
Fish Police 
Dogtanian
Duckman: Private Dick/Family Man
Father of the Pride
Slacker Cats
Argai: The Prophecy
We Bare Bears
Stone Quackers


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jul 23, 2017)

I was mainly meaning like fan animations and things like that. And other shows are fine too.  Just something to watch and enjoy, if that makes better sense? (I'm like half asleep typing this..)


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2017)

>:3






Edit: Awww Duckman! That was a good show.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 25, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> Felidae (film) - Wikipedia yes!



That was great thanks man


----------



## Activoid (Jul 31, 2017)

Furry Force, by Collegehumor, of course. B]

B]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------

